# Uber DOES NOT COVER YOU (driver) or YOUR CAR with INSURANCE in accident



## SharedRideTruther (Aug 20, 2015)

So, there you are,

Chasing the Uber money, trying to make this too good to be true shit work.

(how's that saying go, if its too good to be true, it is a lie?)

99.99 % of drivers *DON'T KNOW* about this *FACT*.

*Uber Insurance ONLY Covers the PAX and Their Injuries (click the link to watch the video)*

Why?

Because, as an Uber Driver, YOU are just a means to and end (50+ billion dollar end)

"Vegas was built on losers.
Uber will be built on driver losers, too"

Share and thank me later


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

Not true. Uber will fix your car with deductible.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

SumGuy said:


> Not true. Uber will fix your car with deductible.


How dare you question a squirrel with a bazooka. Clearly OP is a highly trained insurance agent and spent weeks going over the James River policy and past incidents.


----------



## NJDriver (Aug 5, 2015)

Here is the wording of Uber's insurance policy:

New Jersey
a. While logged onto the Uber application provided by Company and available to receive User requests, but prior to being matched with a User, Company provides primary automobile liability insurance in the amount of $50,000 for death and bodily injury per person, $100,000 for death and bodily injury per incident and $25,000 for property damage. This coverage is primary unless you maintain insurance designed for P2P or other commercial use while logged into the mobile application. In addition, during this period Company provides Uninsured/Underinsured Motorist coverage in amounts of $15,000 for death, bodily injury per person, $30,000 for death and bodily injury per incident, and $5,000 for property damage. Company also provides Personal Injury Protection coverage in accordance with N.J. Stat. §39:6-4 et. seq.
b. Beginning when a User request for transportation has been accepted within the Uber application and ending when the last requesting User departs from your vehicle, a trip is ended, or a trip is cancelled, whichever is later, Company provides primary automobile liability insurance in the amount of $1,500,000 for death, bodily injury and property damage. This coverage is primary and in addition to any insurance designed for commercial use you maintain. In addition, during this period Company provides Uninsured/Underinsured Motorist coverage in the amount of $1,500,000 for death, bodily injury and property damage. If a driver holds personal Comprehensive and Collision coverage, then Company also maintains coverage for physical damage to the vehicle with a $1,000 deductible. Company also provides Pedestrian Personal Injury Protection coverage inaccordance with N.J. Stat. §17:28-1.3


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

SharedRideTruther is a sad person that probably drove for Uber when drivers were few and rates were high. Now since he can't make a living at it, everyone else be damned.

James River will cover you from the moment you accept a ping until you drop your passenger off. The deductible is high. I certainly recommend supplemental TNC insurance available in most markets. Geico offers rideshare insurance for only about $100 more than I'm paying now - and that's probably because I'm breaking up my bundled discount with my current insurer.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

View attachment 14920
[/QUOTE]


SharedRideTruther said:


> So, there you are,
> 
> Chasing the Uber money, trying to make this too good to be true shit work.
> 
> ...


POST # 1/SharedRideTruther: Did You
run this
information past chi1cabby? Legis-
lation that became effective August 01
and other dates since then MAY MAKE
the HughTUBE ....outdated ?

Despite several tries, couldn't get
Video to load. S4 is being Per-
snicketty. Sigh.

Bison: Sorry SuperSquirrel.


----------



## SharedRideTruther (Aug 20, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> View attachment 14920


POST # 1/SharedRideTruther: Did You
run this
information past chi1cabby? Legis-
lation that became effective August 01
and other dates since then MAY MAKE
the HughTUBE ....outdated ?

Despite several tries, couldn't get
Video to load. S4 is being Per-
snicketty. Sigh.

Bison: Sorry SuperSquirrel.[/QUOTE]

Ok, lets assume the insurance is in place.

What about the personal insurance policy canceling folks who had no idea they COULD NOT drive for profit on their plans.

How many of those clueless folks are there?

Probably 99% of drivers, especially newbies, have NO clue, we both know that.

Bison, never apologize to Super Squirrel.

Conversations are the point of this site, debate is lively and welcomed, I do believe.

Plus, a squirrel with a bazooka fears no wordsmiths...

Bison on...


----------

